
What's the fastest way to chill your beer? - fanf2
https://www.which.co.uk/news/2020/06/whats-the-fastest-way-to-chill-your-beer/
======
Someone
I expected fire extinguishers (adiabatic expansion), dry ice, liquid nitrogen
and the like to turn up, but this is limited to things one can do with stuff
most people have available at home.

For practical methods, for beer bottles that one isn’t allowed to open, I
would experiment with placing the bottles upside down, as that would increase
the area of beer in contact with the inside of a bottle, and that, I think,
should increase cooling (I guess by just a tiny amount)

If so, spinning the bottles would probably speed up cooling even more (it
further increases that area, but also will generate some heat)

------
Normille
Best [but most dangerous]: Put it in a bucket of petrol [or other highly
volatile liquid]

